# Any way to see which posts you got positive karma for?



## 92101media (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi there,

Is there any way to see which posts you got positive karma for? I had a quick look in my profile info & couldn't see any way how you can determine that info. I don't really care who gave me the positive karma, but I think it would be interesting to get feedback on which of one's posts the community most appreciates.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 29, 2011)

There is no way to know, but I see you have posted many thoughtful and helpful replies, so a few rewarded you.

No one can view the source of Karma. Thats how it should be, we don't want retaliation or Karma wars.

I've given you a + for the good question, so you know where that one came from.


----------



## Harley (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 to each of you...


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 30, 2011)

Karma Group hug! +1 for everyone


----------



## Meh (Dec 30, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> Karma Group hug! +1 for everyone



and +1 to you wickidwombat!


----------



## elflord (Dec 30, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> No one can view the source of Karma. Thats how it should be, we don't want retaliation or Karma wars.



I think we all agree that no one should be able to view _who_ awarded karma. 

But he wants to know which _post_ resulted in karma. How would knowing which posts where rewarded karma invite retaliation or karma wars ? (btw, retaliation and "karma wars" would be very inconvenient to wage if it were not possible to award karma and post in the same thread!)


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 30, 2011)

What's the point of this Karma system anyways? Is it to encourage people to be civil in the forums or what? I've read some interesting and helpful posts from people with a lot of bad Karma and it makes me wonder why they have it. I just assume people click bad Karma if they don't agree with something they may have read, but who knows.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 30, 2011)

D_Rochat said:


> What's the point of this Karma system anyways? Is it to encourage people to be civil in the forums or what? I've read some interesting and helpful posts from people with a lot of bad Karma and it makes me wonder why they have it. I just assume people click bad Karma if they don't agree with something they may have read, but who knows.



basically, I think you will find most people very very helpfull on this site, plenty of strong opinions and sometime heated discussions, but overall its a massive pool of knowledge and experience that can be tapped very quickly.


----------



## Harley (Dec 30, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> basically, I think you will find most people very very helpfull on this site, plenty of strong opinions and sometime heated discussions, but overall its a massive pool of knowledge and experience that can be tapped very quickly.



Hear, hear!


----------



## aldvan (Jan 2, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> What's the point of this Karma system anyways? Is it to encourage people to be civil in the forums or what? I've read some interesting and helpful posts from people with a lot of bad Karma and it makes me wonder why they have it. I just assume people click bad Karma if they don't agree with something they may have read, but who knows.


I fully agree with D_Rochat. Once, after some days that I didn't connect with the forum, I found suddenly a lot of bad karma. Obviously that doesn't spoil my day  but I would be curious to know the awful things that I could do to get such a bad reputation!
Actually, and not for personal reasons , I think that good karma is a good system for rewarding good advices/opinions, but that bad karma could be just a way to express anonymously bad feelings and that is useful in no way...


----------



## aldvan (Jan 2, 2012)

QED... I've just got a -1 for expressing, moderately, an opinion... ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 2, 2012)

Personally I won't give a negative unless the person is using profanity, or just being insulting. I have no problem with a strong opinion even when I go the other way, but I don't like insults.

That said, I kind of ignore the Karma thing. One person can give you one negative on the same post every 2 hours. So say one thing that someone sensitive does not like "IS is helpful." OMG! and you could have a bunch on negatives a few days later.

I do try to hand out way more positives.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 5, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Personally I won't give a negative unless the person is using profanity, or just being insulting. I have no problem with a strong opinion even when I go the other way, but I don't like insults.
> 
> That said, I kind of ignore the Karma thing. One person can give you one negative on the same post every 2 hours. So say one thing that someone sensitive does not like "IS is helpful." OMG! and you could have a bunch on negatives a few days later.
> 
> I do try to hand out way more positives.



I find it very amusing that there is someone out there that gives me 2 or 3 smites everyday as regular as clockwork - even when I haven't been posting ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2012)

aldvan said:


> QED... I've just got a -1 for expressing, moderately, an opinion... ;D



Very strange, I haven't seen you post anything that should have merited anything but a plus.

So gave you one just now.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> aldvan said:
> 
> 
> > QED... I've just got a -1 for expressing, moderately, an opinion... ;D
> ...



I gave you good karma now too. I guessing those Crab Nebula partisans were giving bad karma for the Orion Nebula picture you posted.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 5, 2012)

ehm, forgive my ignorance but how does one give karma? ;D


----------



## thepancakeman (Jan 5, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> ehm, forgive my ignorance but how does one give karma? ;D



I believe one has to have a certain number of posts (5?) before they can give karma.

A number of us have decided to explicitly state when a smite or applaud is given to help understand the context and I find that quite helpful.

And as a side note, although I do not think the karma situation impacts it, this is one of the most civil forums that I have ever been a part of, so count me in on the group hug.  Every now and then I stop by nikonrumors and can barely stand to read thru the comments because the negativity and troll percentage; makes me appreciate what we have here.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 5, 2012)

Everyone on this thread just got +1 from me... and everytime I need a hug, I will frequent this thread again ;D


----------



## pwp (Jan 5, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> And as a side note, although I do not think the karma situation impacts it, this is one of the most civil forums that I have ever been a part of, so count me in on the group hug.  Every now and then I stop by nikonrumors and can barely stand to read thru the comments because the negativity and troll percentage; makes me appreciate what we have here.



The CR Karma system is a curious and clever one. I see it's function as a means for the board being self moderating. There is very little apparent CR moderator intervention here. It's occasionally abused with careless or vindictive smites, but I get the feeling that it does keep the tone higher than a lot of other boards. 

Paul Wright


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2012)

thepancakeman said:
 

> I believe one has to have a certain number of posts before they can give karma.



Yes, there is a minimum number of posts, and it changes every so often as stated by one of the mods.


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm 99.9% sure I got all my bad karma for starting a APS-H 7D thread ;D


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 5, 2012)

thepancakeman and neuroanatomist, thank you both for the info! 

Apparently I received a negative karma for my question in the process ;D

K-amps, count me in for the next round... ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 5, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I'm 99.9% sure I got all my bad karma for starting a APS-H 7D thread ;D



Me too ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 5, 2012)

Wayhay!! - got 5 smites today and said nothing controversial 8) 8) 8)


----------



## thepancakeman (Jan 5, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Wayhay!! - got 5 smites today and said nothing controversial 8) 8) 8)



I'm pretty sure claiming to say nothing controversial is controversial. ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 6, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Wayhay!! - got 5 smites today and said nothing controversial 8) 8) 8)
> ...



Nobody likes a sheepdog - especially the sheep   

I guess I might as well be controversial just to give the smiter a warm feeling of correctness : : :


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 6, 2012)

Karma Karma Karma Chameleon it comes and goes, from where who know oh oh ohs


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 6, 2012)

It would be cool to see some's ratio of given karma. That is see if they have given 4/1 Applauds/smites , 1/1 ???, 1/4 ... I think that would be a better indicator of ones karma.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 6, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> Karma Karma Karma Chameleon it comes and goes, from where who know oh oh ohs


must...resist...temptation...to...smite!!


----------



## Meh (Jan 6, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Karma Karma Karma Chameleon it comes and goes, from where who know oh oh ohs
> ...



LOL.... +1 for the Karma Chameleon


----------



## aldvan (Jan 6, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I gave you good karma now too. I guessing those Crab Nebula partisans were giving bad karma for the Orion Nebula picture you posted.



They have to know that I've just sold my telescope. Is it enough to give me some pluses?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 6, 2012)

Meh said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



Yeah, I gave him a +1 for that too but received +1/-2. From this valuable Karmic feedback I deduce that most CR posters are also Culture Club fans and that I must never, ever speak ill of Boy George on these pages.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 6, 2012)

My smiter is at it again -4 today.

I will have to put a trace on to deduce who is doing it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Harley (Jan 6, 2012)

Smited although I've made every effort to be positive, constructive, and polite on each post. Oh, well. +1 to each of you in this thread again.


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

Please turn off the karma!


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

It must be a sad person to keep wasting time smiting me throughout the day - tell me - do you have an app on your ipod that rings a smite time alarm every 3 hours ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 11, 2012)

here's a plus to help balance you out... ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> here's a plus to help balance you out... ;D



Many thanks - looks like a lot of people have been generous overnight   

Thanks to you all


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It must be a sad person to keep wasting time smiting me throughout the day - tell me - do you have an app on your ipod that rings a smite time alarm every 3 hours ;D ;D ;D



There's an app for that.

"May those who love us, love us. And those who don't love us - may God turn their hearts. And if He cannot turn their hearts, may he turn their ankles, so that we may know them by their limping. " - Indian Bartender

It's Wednesday, we're halfway there!


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > here's a plus to help balance you out... ;D
> ...



The Admin cannot taketh away, but he can giveth (along with several others)

We may yet look into advanced reputation schemes where a mark given carries weight based on the reputation of the giver, and admins can see who is abusing the system and make adjustments. I asked Craig to look into it when he gets back and gets all his other business up to date.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been on forums where not only can you see what positive or negative karma you've received, but also how much of each you've given. I think if it were seen by all just how much smiting you do, it might make some people think a little harder about what they do before they do it.

Just a thought.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 11, 2012)

Still don't have enough posts to be able to give positive vibes... Everyone in this thread is going to get +1 once I do ;D


----------



## kubelik (Jan 11, 2012)

Ryusui said:


> I've been on forums where not only can you see what positive or negative karma you've received, but also how much of each you've given. I think if it were seen by all just how much smiting you do, it might make some people think a little harder about what they do before they do it.
> 
> Just a thought.



I think this is the least invasive, least complicated way to address the issue.

that being said - I understand that the karma thing doesn't mean a whole lot, and clearly most of us go unfazed by +'s or -'s, but ... if no-one is supposed to care about it, why have it at all? if its there for the sake of having it there and nobody particularly enjoys it ...


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got enabled to give positive vibes and everyone got +1 in this thread as promised 

Cheers!


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 16, 2012)

In order for a site to remain positive and constructive, is "smite" really needed? Sure if someone posts an appealing photo/good advice, give them a +1! But there are clearly those on here who abuse the rating system.* Love thy fellow Canon shooter!* ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 17, 2012)

its a carrot and stick approach to keeping things civilised you need both for the system to work


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 17, 2012)

Karma boosts/smites should not all be equal, in a perfect world at least. If a troll smites you, it should not outweigh an applause award from a quality poster. I have very little feedback, but I've been smote (smited?) more than applauded, but I really don't know that I have ever posted anything all that controversial. Never advocated a switch to Nikon nor even so much as questioned whether "L" glass is worth it or anything like that. ...._Why, why can't we all just get along???_ :'(

Hey, I'm giving a +1 to the OP and to all!


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 17, 2012)

And not to get all "Karmic Wheel" or anything, but in the original sense of the word, you would actually get bad Karma for smiting someone anyway. 
I need to go sit by a stream and think for a long while. Maybe take some pictures with a genuine Canon camera sporting Canon "L" lenses while I am there... (hint, hint)


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Karma boosts/smites should not all be equal, in a perfect world at least. If a troll smites you, it should not outweigh an applause award from a quality poster. I have very little feedback, but I've been smote (smited?) more than applauded, but I really don't know that I have ever posted anything all that controversial. Never advocated a switch to Nikon nor even so much as questioned whether "L" glass is worth it or anything like that. ...._Why, why can't we all just get along???_ :'(
> 
> Hey, I'm giving a +1 to the OP and to all!



There is a troll out there with an app to smite me on a regular basis 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jim K (Mar 17, 2012)

*Karma Gone?*

Well, as of this morning Karma may be gone. I got my first smites when answering a "What lenses to take to Africa" post. I mentioned a friend had recently returned and I would see if I could find his post about it. Then I made the fatal error of saying he used Brand N equipment and the post was most likely on the brand N Cafe site. When I returned to edit my post with the link to his post there they were.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 17, 2012)

I got 12 negatives in about 6 hours for mentioning how easy it was to game the system with 2+ accounts, or how one person could negative another on the same post every 2 hours with no limit. Perhaps it was assumed I was doing that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> I got 12 negatives in about 6 hours for mentioning how easy it was to game the system with 2+ accounts, or how one person could negative another on the same post every 2 hours with no limit. Perhaps it was assumed I was doing that.



FWIW, several people gaming the system like that have been identified, warned, and banned if the warning wasn't heeded.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 17, 2012)

Any time someone makes a different suggestion, or doesn't share the same opinion as someone they get smited. If you point out why someone's argument is completely wrong, they smite you. I noticed my smites going up when I would mention that the 5DIII was going to be $3500 body only, and when I was saying it would be called the 5DIII not the 5DX.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 17, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I noticed my smites going up when I would mention that the 5DIII was going to be $3500 body only,



So you're to blame for the price tag! I want the smite button back!


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 18, 2012)

Its turned off, at least for now.


----------

